# Ridgid 122 copper prep machine



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Anybody use one? Good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Anybody use one? Good, bad, indifferent?


I have one. Hardly ever use it. If a stick of 2" is a little bowed it's not a good machine.

1/2 - 1 it works alright though.....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If your running copper all day, worth setting up.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks all for the input. I'd be mostly doing 1/2-1 in residential and commercial repipes and remodels. I'll keep watching craigslist and eBay.


----------

